# Newbie



## PHenk (Apr 30, 2008)

Ola'

I'm Paul, and I'm a Sailor.  Ok, I'm working on the latter.

I was taught by my father who built his own boat in the late 60's. His father also sailed, and was a leader in the Sea Scouts out of Mt. Clemens, MI in the 20's and 30's.

My Father passed a few years ago and my brother has since restored the boat he built. I have decided it was well past time to teach my 14 year old son to sail. I guess my 17 yo daughter can learn too. 

So after a search last spring about this time for something cheap to get out the water with, I came across a Chrysler Buccaneer 18. It had been sitting for 10 years and had turned a lovely shade of Oxy-Pink! The gentleman who owned couldn't get around anymore and his asking price was set by a story of the summer he boat his first sailboat. I drove away with it for $150.00 

A few weeks and bottles of heavy Oxidation remover brought this 30 year old boat back to near new condition. She's fast albeit a bit tender, but after the first sail, my son asked if we can go again tomorrow! The wife and Daughter have been out as well, but they would rather ride along.

I'm looking forward to getting it back in the water any day now.

I took my brother out and he told my son, he is the son of a son of a son of a Sailor!

Cliffnotes: Hi, I'm Paul, I sail.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Paul, welcome aboard! Nice pics


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice deal for $150, Paul ... congratulations. Always happy to see another small-boat sailor here, so Welcome!

Kurt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Paul, welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Paul:

I always like it when people rescue abandoned boats.

I think you will like your boat, and congratulations! Stoney Creek lake, off of 26 Mile, is a good place for you to start sailing.. No fast powerboats or PWCs, Not too big, easy launch, and lots of places for you to beach the boat and relax. 

Great family sailing.
We used to launch to boat, and have some of us kids walk to the North end of EastPoint beach. We'd take turns sailing the boat from there. There was a nice little grove in the trees where we could relax and stay out of the sun. 

Great times!


And, of course, welcome to Sailnet!

Actually... your picture looks a bit familiar... Maybe not...

David


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Actually, that picture looks a LOT familiar.. .Looks like the Baypoint beach house, but have they gotten rid of the sand?

Hmmm....


----------



## PHenk (Apr 30, 2008)

djodenda said:


> Actually, that picture looks a LOT familiar.. .Looks like the Baypoint beach house, but have they gotten rid of the sand?
> 
> Hmmm....


Yes that is Baypoint in the background.
The picture is just missing the edge of the beach. The sand...........errrrrr fine gravel is still at both beaches.

Not sure how long ago you left, but they did rename Whitepines picnic area to Lakeview Picnic area. This was to confuse the Stoners that hung out there. <ie: people I knew 25-30 years ago!> 

Anyways............... I grew up at 26 mile and Mound. My dad taught us to sail at Stony. In fact my wife and I put in a Memorial bench at the western tip of the boat launch area. My mom said that we use to picnic there while sailing.

With the 90 windshifts from caused by the trees, it is a fun lake to sail on. Although with the Buccaneer it is certainly smaller then when sailing my Dads old boat. must be a speed thing.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow! That's really cool. Perhaps we ran into each other way back then.

You know, I've still never found a better place for sailing/camping than Stoney Creek... Used to beam reach back and forth on a Hobie 16, flying a hull most of the way.

We also had an O'day Sprite, Hobie 14, O'Day Daysailor and a couple of Lasers that we sailed there.

When I was a little kid, I watched them put in the launch ramp. I imagine it's looking a bit old by now. We used to keep our boat in the drysail lot, which was very convenient.

Before I could drive, I would head up there with some friends, and we would pull the trailer by hand an launch the boat. Someone would usually have mercy on us and haul the trailer back for us when we were done sailing.

Used to be wild parsley (Yes, parsley) that would grow in the grove just north of Eastpoint beach.. It was kind of fun to add fresh parsley to our picnic lunches.

Learned to swim at the Eastpoint beach, at YMCA day camp.

Lots of great memories. Thanks for helping me reminisce. I am glad you are passing this down to your kids.

David


----------



## PHenk (Apr 30, 2008)

I just got a spot in the lottery Saturday for the Dry storage.
I will be sure to send some pictures of how old the are looks.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I would be very interested in the pictures..

My ancient experience with the drysail lottery was that many people, in order to increase the odds, bring friends along, who each enter the lottery. So, what happens is that many of the winning lottery numbers are unclaimed.

The relatively polite people, who play the game this way, stick around even after they have won a spot, and decline any subsequent "winning" numbers they have. 

So, if you see way too many people at the lottery, don't fear, I'll bet many of them are duplicates.

We NEVER failed to get a spot at Stoney, and we never "cheated"

Good luck!


----------



## PHenk (Apr 30, 2008)

I got a spot last Saturday, You have to fill out a registration form and show Boat Reg and Trailer Reg. Maybe they caught on to the cheaters.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Good.. Sorry, I misread your earlier post, and thought that you were referring to this upcoming Saturday...


----------

